# MBTI has destroyed my life.



## Mass.Hysteria

Being an S

i am a realistic person. I want facts. and i go by experience.
and it's not about looking like someone, it's about being someone. All the masterminds are INTJ, ISFP/INFP are seen as the people that depend on people. 


IDK..this has got me all confused, i'm 3 months away from finishing high school but my future is looking bleak as fuck. IF i can't do what i want to do, then i'm gonna lead a depressing ass life.


----------



## Nomenclature

> *and it's not about looking like someone, it's about being someone*. All the masterminds are INTJ, ISFP/INFP are *seen *as the people that depend on people.


Do you see what you just did there?

No, it's not about looking like someone. The point is that if your skills and actions match something that's stereotypical of another type, yah, people are going to think you're that type. Your MBTI isn't who you_ are, _and it's not set in stone_._ It really is a matter of perception.

You want realistic facts? Then we'll do it this way. What do you want to do? Tell me your plans. Why do you think you can't do them? Give specific reasons. Tell me the barriers that are in your way and I'll help you figure out your way around them. Ultimately, you have to show those goals that you are proactive.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

Nomenclature said:


> Do you see what you just did there?
> 
> No, it's not about looking like someone. The point is that if your skills and actions match something that's stereotypical of another type, yah, people are going to think you're that type. Your MBTI isn't who you_ are, _and it's not set in stone_._ It really is a matter of perception.
> 
> You want realistic facts? Then we'll do it this way. What do you want to do? Tell me your plans. Why do you think you can't do them? Give specific reasons. Tell me the barriers that are in your way and I'll help you figure out your way around them. Ultimately, you have to show those goals that you are proactive.


I was thinking of doing a Arts degree while sub majoring in Criminology and majoring in Social Psychology.
I want to be a cop/detective but i want to be a good one, a one that can think ahead and all that good shit hence why i want good strategy. I desire to be a good strategist, the way humans think has always intrigued me and yeah. But my school work ain't nothing spectacular and i've said before natural talent counts a lot more than pplz think. We all know the saying 'they'll always be someone better'. I wanna be one of the best, if i can't they're no point in doing it.


----------



## Nomenclature

Want to do:


 Arts degree
 sub majoring in Criminology
 majoring in Social Psychology
 cop/detective job
 Want to be / skills to have:


 able think ahead
 good strategy
One of the best-- need to have motivation for doing it
 Issues:


 school work ain't nothing spectacular
 natural talent counts a lot more than pplz think
 'there will always be someone better'
 "if i can't they're no point in doing it."
 Questions for you:


 *What country do you live in?* Your displayed birth flag here is invisible.
 Assuming that you live in the US, *have you considered joining the CIA* for an undergrad internship to gain experience? You can definitely get better at what you want to do by actually DOING it. The more hands-on shit you do, the better your chances are at excelling.
 *Where do you plan on going to college?*
If your grades are nothing spectacular, and your issue is getting into a nice college, *have you considered going to a less selective neighboring college for a few years and transferring?*
You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but that's just something to consider. In your own notes, write out your goals and _how _you can realistically achieve them.


----------



## IncredibleMouse

1.) MBTI has no ability to predict or gauge intelligence. It 'tries' to predict personality traits. Not intellect.
2.) Dwelling on what could have been = giving up & useless.
3.) Something wrong? Fix it.

Actually I don't even know why I'm bothering with this. You, a young kid, took some online test, determined that it predicted the rest of your life as hopeless and bleak and then decided you may as well give up now. I think that's a very 'special' way of living. Good luck with that insanity.


----------



## erasinglines

Mass.Hysteria said:


> I was thinking of doing a Arts degree while sub majoring in Criminology and majoring in Social Psychology.
> I want to be a cop/detective but i want to be a good one, a one that can think ahead and all that good shit hence why i want good strategy. I desire to be a good strategist, the way humans think has always intrigued me and yeah. But my school work ain't nothing spectacular and i've said before natural talent counts a lot more than pplz think. We all know the saying 'they'll always be someone better'. I wanna be one of the best, if i can't they're no point in doing it.


Hi there. I have to say that I agree with a lot of what's already been stated in this thread. And I really, really understand what it is you're saying because, well... I've been in that sort of situation before. Multiple times. And the last time was about a month or two ago. And I just wanted to share with you that even though you're feeling a great deal of doubt right now, that means that there's an opportunity for an equally great deal of hope.

Being a teacher, what you're talking about is aptitude, the natural sort of ability you have before practice and acquiring other skills. I know you want to be one of the best in your field, and it seems that the MBTI test has said your aptitude may be elsewhere. And I know that society tends to put a huge focus on 'natural' talent and having that _one_ thing you're good at being your job. But I can tell you from experience, people tend to forget about the potential for anything that can be unlocked by determination and hard work. Hard work and determination to reach your goal will give you the starting point that can guide you towards gaining the skills you need to do whatever it is you want to do. And the thing about hard work is that the growth for potential is exponential. Some people who have a natural ability take it for granted and don't learn how to work hard. I've always seen at least one student in my class who started out a bit behind, but they worked hard. And even if their grades didn't always reflect their efforts, their knowledge was far greater than the students who could skate by just barely studying the night before. And I know this, because I'm also one of those students. I've never had a class I didn't have to work hard at.

And, here's the kicker. _Because_ your natural skills lie in a different area, that means that you have the potential to bring in all sorts of different insight and perspectives. You will see things and understand things *different* from the average person. And you will get to add these perspectives which could be invaluable at times.

And I am here to tell you that it certainly possible. Because I used to be a student who almost failed my language classes (Spanish, English, literature, etc.), and I am still the slowest reader that I know of. And all the aptitude tests in high school said I should avoid jobs that heavily relied on language. But now I am a linguist who teaches a foreign language to students and enjoys it very much.


----------



## noaydi

mastermind : Ni dom , Ti dom , Ne dom , Se dom. Most likely mastermind : NiTe (art, philosophy, research , strategist) , TeNi (strategist, organisation) , NeTi/TiNe (Research, science, art), SeFi(conqueror), NiFe (pure artist).

down of the scale : Fi dom. FiSe , FiNe. Often begin with learning a domain wich they think they will be good, depression , and after teach in this domain. 
Its what I see always. Ive always knowed that Ill suck, despite my dream. Mbti, ect is just a new confirmation.
Si dom are too down, but they are less neurotic, and in addition they are creative.

Imo you Ne second : cuz you seem able to see a certain potential for yoursef, and build on this potential, a things FiSe do rarely. Se second are more direct, they arent likely to see potential of things, what can potentially do the trick.

ive send an mp to u


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

I like what both Nomenclature and erasinglines have stated. I think their advice is actually quite useful and rather motivating. I know I feel pretty motivated -she gives the thumbs up-. I too can relate to your current dillema. However, like most of the good people have already stated before in attempt to help you, the MBTI is but theory and to be quite honest, no one is *exactly* the 'type' which they get. No one fits the bill like the perfect shoe (no I don't fancy shoes that much, but it seemed apropriate?) or some shit like that lol. Furthermore, if you set your mind to it, you can definitely acheive what you set out for. It's a mind over matter thing. I'm guessing you're currently lacking in the motivation department too, hence the current prominent bleak-like quality to your current life. No worries bud.

We are what we repeatedly do, excellence then is not an act, but a habit-- Aristotle.


What really helps me out when I feel bleakish, is reading quotes made by individuals who've failed every once in awhile but managed to survive in the end. Quotes from The Greats. Why not try reading some quotes from BrainyQuote.com? Or from some random website that'll offer you some of these little motivational sayings. I know they work for me and hopefully they might work for you? The human spirit is a force to be reckon with. Seriously. Once you're up, I doubt your life will feel so destroyed lol. 

-hopes her teensy jokes did not offend anyone-


----------



## Promethea

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Being an S
> 
> i am a realistic person. I want facts. and i go by experience.
> and it's not about looking like someone, it's about being someone. All the masterminds are INTJ, ISFP/INFP are seen as the people that depend on people.
> 
> 
> IDK..this has got me all confused, i'm 3 months away from finishing high school but my future is looking bleak as fuck. IF i can't do what i want to do, then i'm gonna lead a depressing ass life.


There are a lot of people who study mbti, find major flaws in the theory, and just abandon it. Then I have seen others who seem to be able to come to believe they are a type, and focus on that too much, forgetting the other parts of themselves that just can't be made to fit inside the box. 

I have been studying mbti for a little under a decade now, off and on, and I still won't 100 percent commit to the type that I -most likely- am. Its too binding. I recognize that I'm different from everyone, no matter if we are the same type or not, and that I have my own things I'm good at, or enjoy, and whatever I become successful at is going to be one of those things that -I- decide to focus on. 

I think what you need to do is sit down and ask yourself what -you- like. -Not- "whats an isfp supposed to like." These are just theories, and they may not even apply to reality so much as people seem to try to squeeze reality into them. I saw this pretty nifty career book once that was structured in such a way that first, you would list all of the things you enjoy dong, the kind of environments you like, etc. It was pretty fun and pressure free, starting out, just thinking about what you like. Then you could build on that. 

There are also a lot of stereotypes associated with each type. And I can say for certain that not every isfp gets into a field where they are expected to sit in their cubicle with a coloring book and let the nts do the thinking. I have met very intelligent isfps, who had pretty impressive careers. Typology is just going to attempt to explain part of who you are, certainly not the whole of it. The rest of that, you are responsible for. 

I like this isfp profile because it doesn't have the ridiculous stereotypes like 'artist' etc. ISFP Personality Types

And I see nothing in there that limits you from anything. 

So far as how to handle typology, well, you could a. abandon it and just figure out who you are apart from these theories (and its important to keep in mind they are just that). Or b. you could take the word of a few people here, that its in fact not supposed to limit you, rather be a tool for _personal growth_ - and try to use it as that. And I will suggest not taking it too too seriously if you decide to try it out for personal growth. Its good to keep in mind that you -are- who you are, no matter what four letter score some theory that may or may not be correct, provides you.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

1199 said:


> To be honest I respect people who work hard to achieve their goals, more than those who are naturally talented in what they do.


Even then, natural talent isn't ever enough. EVER.



To OP: I agree with some posts - you are what you limit yourself to be.


----------



## Magic Mirror

imagined said:


> Even then, natural talent isn't ever enough. EVER.


Amen.

Do you think Mozart or Einstein would have become what they did without practice and hard work?

Without practice, perseverance and hard work, natural talent is almost useless. Talent can somewhat reduce your workload and it may help you go a little higher than the rest, but without hard work, you won't go anywhere.

I can tell because I'm naturally talented at many things but I would have totally failed the marshmallow test *Nomenclature* mentioned. And my life reflects that - I have a lot of talent but most of it is unused or underused.

I'd love to trade some of my intelligence and talent for perseverance and a hard-working nature.

I suppose the grass is greener on the other side. Many of us crave - to differing degrees - something we naturally don't have, envying those who are naturally inclined toward something we aren't. It's ok and helps us grow, but when we take it too far, it just makes us depressed.

The OP wants to be INTJ but the INTJs have their own problems too. IRL I know an INTJ who would love to be more of an F or S and less like a weirdo. :crazy:


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

man i don't even know why i'm bitching on the internet, nothing ever changes.

You either got it or don't.

Life's a bitch and then you die.


----------



## erasinglines

Mass.Hysteria said:


> man i don't even know why i'm bitching on the internet, nothing ever changes.
> 
> You either got it or don't.
> 
> Life's a bitch and then you die.


Because. Sometimes being able to say things on forums or through writing can help free us to be more honest and more open and really get to the core about what we're thinking or feeling.

And I don't quite agree with such a black-and-white all-or-nothing viewpoint, but I think it's great that we see things differently. In studying linguistics (which is a small area in itself), many of my classmates have had all kinds of abilities to share. I am better at phonology; my friend is better at gendered language; another friend of mine is much better at historical linguistics than I am. And we all work together, share our information, and learn a lot about language. One of my favourite mottos is 'all of us together are smarter than any one of us alone.'

But I totally understand if you also just need a place and some space to vent. Sometimes, things just suck. We're handed burdens that we don't quite know how to handle at first. And being upset and angry or maybe pessimistic and fatalistic is part of the process in dealing with these hardships.

But let me make myself clear on one thing: being who you are is never a burden or a hinderance unless you choose to hold yourself down.


----------



## SilentScream

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Not literally
> but i used to have high hopes and shit and always used to think that hard work can get me to places and even surpass those with a natural talent for it, but then the MBTI came along and ever since then i've been trying to see how i can change it and my hopes have gone DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. I am an ISFP, i can't be a strategist like i've always wanted to because i ain't naturally born at it (INTJ). I can't be (ISTP).
> 
> Now i'm always watching shows, reading books thinking of what should be but not.


You just might have to work a little bit harder, but it's not impossible. I'm an ENFJ, but when i really put my mind to it, I can develop a lot of strategy, be good at logical reasoning [if someone is willing to walk me through it gently] and even write up business plans by the dozen kinda like the ENTP's complete with financial modelling, revenue projections, debt-equity ratios etc. 

I wanted to be an MBA when I turned 14. Yeah, it was a bit of a struggle - but working hard enough allowed me to beat 6000 applicants for my country's most prestigious Business Schools which only had 40 seats available - and our entrance test heavily deviated towards logical thinking, maths and IQ. At that time, I didn't even know I was an NF - or what it was. I just worked hard. 

Since then I've held jobs as a marketing executive, sales executive, television sports broadcaster, creative team manager, Business Development Manager (again stuff that requires hardcore logic and staying grounded in reality) 

I believe that I can be any type I choose to be given the circumstances and effort because I have the will and desire to work hard. 

It's only when people become scared of facing the world that they lose sight of their true goals. We're much more than we give ourselves credit for - if we put our heart and mind into it that is.


----------



## Magic Mirror

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Life's a bitch and then you die.


So fuck it while you're still alive.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

so today i played chess to test my skills.

I lost the game, i only took one of his pieces and that was a pawn and he took all my pieces...huh go figure.


----------



## erasinglines

Mass.Hysteria said:


> so today i played chess to test my skills.
> 
> I lost the game, i only took one of his pieces and that was a pawn and he took all my pieces...huh go figure.


Chess is a game like many other games. I'm not very good at it either. If I wanted to get good at chess though, I could do so by practicing, looking up strategies, figuring out how they work. I like playing Go more, because I feel there's more chances for individualistic thought processes. I wasn't very good when I started out playing Go, though. I got better by reading about it, practicing, and playing games with others. And I'm absolutely terrible at checkers. XD

My point is that if you want to throw in the towel, well then that's entirely your choice. But if you feel that it's a goal worth working towards and you want to reach it bad enough to forge your determination with hard work, then it could become quite possible. In a single chess game, you can only learn so much, but it is by continued playing that the world of the game opens up to you. And it's the same with any strategy.


----------



## noaydi

If you Fi dom and have decided to be what you want, nothing can stop you if you just learn to stop the view from other on you.
Fi dom is the only personnality who is able to change his personnality type in order to be more craved for ataining an ideal.

krrrkrr


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

judging by my luck, thats probably one of my weakest.


----------



## noaydi

you use your power to defend yourself, just go forward. Abandon other or quit mbti if you feel necessary.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

i read somewhere that when you idolize someone its because you also posses the characteristics that you admire. I felt happy when i heard it but its a bunch of bs.


----------



## erasinglines

Different people admire different qualities and characteristics for different reasons. It isn't as simple as a singular direction always moving counter-clockwise. Sometimes I feel in tune with people who have similar qualities to me, and I admire them for the things I recognize in myself. Other times, and I must admit quite often, I admire people who have characteristics quite opposite from me. I find it simply amazing that people are so different from me that it's just fascinating. That being said, we all have something fascinating about ourselves. And given time, you'll learn to recognize that in yourself.


----------



## caramel_choctop

MBTI is not meant to be limiting, and nor, for that matter, is Enneagram. It's supposed to _help_ you discover your particular strengths and weaknesses. Why do you think there are 9 Enneagram types and 16 MBTI types? It's because we're all different. 

And as others have already said, MBTI is just a theory. 
Find out what you're good at, what you love, what fires you up - and go for it. And make sure you enjoy the fuck out of it.


----------



## snail

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Nah...i meant before i knew about this (MBTI)
> 
> I always wanted to be something that had a lot of strategy and such and desired to be very intellectual. Friend gave me a test who ironically is a INTJ and i did it, i came out an ISFP. Didn't look into a lot at first but then searched and i found out what i wanted to be was (ISTP/INTJ) as those are the really intellectual and innovative types.


My ISFP friend is intelligent and skilled. I once watched him remodel a house, adding a bathroom, changing where the walls were, and it ended up elegant and artistic, much better than anything I, even with my N preference, could have done, or anything my T friends could have come up with. He was doing it for an INFJ friend who didn't have any specific inspiration. What he did required a lot of planning and creativity. Don't ever think that ISFPs can't be innovative. I have seen evidence otherwise. Do what you love, and don't let a label stop you.


----------



## StrixAluco

Stop moaning about life and taking personality tests which do not tell you what you want to hear and work. You will never go anywhere with your attitude and you MBTI is not responsible for that, your (temporary) immaturity and stupidity when it comes to this are.

People who really want to do something only take into consideration their abilities and work accordingly, they take risk and sometimes fail but they do not moan on the Internet because they are not who they want to be -no one is.

Reading your posts, I wonder why people are so kind to you, you clearly don't deserve it as you are totally ignoring it, being stubborn and showing how depressed you are rather than thinking about it and ACT.
Keep this attitude and the only thing people will have to say to you is : ok, just stop everything now if you think your life is going to be so depressing. 

Guess what ? Life has never been unfair and no matter what your MBTI type is, you may have to work more than others in your own "natural talent", because the cognitive function do not determine your real abilities or success in life. And many people will never live their dreams but this does not mean they will never be happy with something else they did not know they were good at and enjoyed.

So try, fail or succeed but accept your fate and stop being such a child about a TEST.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

^^^^thats gonna be a boring ass fkn life then.


----------



## pwiloson

MBTI is about how you think and make decisions, doesn't mean you can't be successful at anything.

Why not try out something strategic/intellectual - it may help develop your weaker traits.

And with all due respect, if you decide not to further your life because of something you did online, then you are very foolish.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

lols other factors count too.

we can't all be happy.


----------



## bluenlgy

This might be the reason MBTI is not that popular as it should be. Some people can't accept the fact that they are Ss instead of Ns. Some may even worry using types as a means to classify people will inevitably lead to new social hierarchies and inequalities. 

But, honestly speaking, though S can really be a disadvantage (in the sense that you don't naturally want to deal with theories) , in real world I find a lot of Ss with high IQ and many Ns with low IQ. Some website found almost half of all CEOs in UK, US, and Japan were ISTJs and ESTJs. Is Natalie Portman, an ISTJ, both an Oscar winner and a scientist? 

However if you are really concerned about your natural talent, you can always change field and succeed. Know that famous ISFPs include Michael Jackson, Jimmy Carter, and Eminem.

I get the feeling that you are here not because you need concrete advices but because you want to vent. It's fine, but after you vent make sure you will go out and kick some real asses. But if you truly need concrete advice badly, here it is: 1) accept the fact that you are an ISFP with natural strengths and weaknesses 2) learn a new skill and develop it to the highest level 3) become a winner in whatever field you choose later in life.

Life can actually be quite easy if you don't harbor some stupid self-limiting beliefs in your brain.


----------



## StrixAluco

bluenlgy said:


> But, honestly speaking, though S can really be a disadvantage (in the sense that you don't naturally want to deal with theories) , in real world I find a lot of Ss with high IQ and many Ns with low IQ.


That and the fact that even IQ can't predict how succesful or intelligent (considering that intelligence has yet to be defined properly) one will be.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

I am not here to vent.

I can't talk to people outside. I want to do this, i don't want anything else. If i can't i don't know then. Fuck it.


----------



## Roudy79

I feel you've started such a good thread here! Mostly because I feel you are right: personality theories - as does all knowledge - have the power to make or break your... well, your mood in any case. Hard work will still get you anywhere though, whatever your natural talents. Working with your natural strengths will have a more 'wind at your back and sun on your face' feel to it, though. Which is exactly why personality theories are there: to help people who fail to get somewhere meaningful and don't know why.

If you already know what you would like to be, then forget about MBTI and have at it. Just because there might be more naturally talented strategists out there doesn't mean that you will never become one. It's like you said: your hard work has resulted in getting places you wanted to be before - why should that be different now?

If you read what Keirsey writes about artisans - which I think you are since you mentioned S and P - you are great in bettering your current position in many ways. Your tactical skills can easily land you a job as a strategists somewhere.


----------



## Carola

Mass.Hysteria said:


> I am not here to vent.
> 
> I can't talk to people outside. I want to do this, i don't want anything else. If i can't i don't know then. Fuck it.


Do you know Pablo Picasso ?
His art seems very Ni , he decomposes objects and try to watch them from many perspective at one time.
But i find him very often typed as ESFP.But at the same time , he seemed to be able to use very well (in a ingenious way) his Ni.
If you are an S that doesn't mean that you can't use your N , admitting that it is foundamental to succeed in what you want.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

the thing is, i don't wanna just be a strategist. I wanna be a Great one.


----------



## Carola

I know , and i understand you : i want to be a Great One on whatever i do . But That doesn't mean that you can't be .
Another example : i've a brother that seem to me S dom. and a T. I feel more like an N , and most likely an F , but that doesn't mean that i'm better in writing for example ( NF stereotype) : he is better and he is always been XD
We have very different style : he bases his work on facts (S) and wants to write in a good form (T).I want to write something personal , original , i want to tell something ( I guess that it could be F, i'm not sure) and i ask to myself : why the things are the way they are? I don't look at the facts , but at what there is behind them (N).

But he is better then me , even if he has a different style.And he has a very very well developped N side , he can go to a concept to another in a very quick way and his links are meaningful , not casual .SImply he prefers facts , i prefer theories and generalities.

He is much more creative than me : when there is a problem with something practical he can readly create a creative solution , i wait that someone solve my problem XD He creates something new and ingenious . He is ingenious.

So , you can be a very ingenious Strategist . Probably in a different way , in a more concrete way .


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

I'm actually an INFP. I've read descriptions, INFP's have magnificant memory recall = i have that. And all the other things regarded, i fit the INFP description. 

You ask people. I'm very philosophical, abstract. I used metaphors to make communication easier. But i do have some S traits (as does everyone)

Really the INFP descriptions fit me the best, i've jsut been denying them.


----------



## StrixAluco

If you want to be a Great something then stop whining and work on it.

Ambition will lead you nowhere without taking risks, judging them and your abilities and adapting constantly to the situation (which, as a perceiver, you should be able to do, see advantage).

Many people have disadvantages (such as their social background or abilities) and try to overcome them rather than moaning and doing nothing.

Also, read more about MBTI types and cognitive functions. Descriptions and test are nice but they are shallow tools or this more general tool which will not tell you anything about your abilities except that you favour some functions rather than others.


----------



## Carola

Mass.Hysteria said:


> I'm actually an INFP. I've read descriptions, INFP's have magnificant memory recall = i have that. And all the other things regarded, i fit the INFP description.
> 
> You ask people. I'm very philosophical, abstract. I used metaphors to make communication easier. But i do have some S traits (as does everyone)
> 
> Really the INFP descriptions fit me the best, i've jsut been denying them.


Ok.Then , take the core of what i wrote : you could be a different strategist from INTJ (admitting that you can't be as an INTJ), but that doesn't mean that you can't be one.
And different doesn't mean worse.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

what do you mean by different?

Is it possible or not?


----------



## caramel_choctop

Mass.Hysteria said:


> what do you mean by different?
> 
> Is it possible or not?


Different fucking means _different_. Ways of focusing, thinking, seeing, making connections. How much easier d'you want us to make it?
Just because you can't be an NTJ doesn't mean the world's going to end. Get over it, or at least stop whining.


----------



## Scruffy

Type as an excuse, what a horrid folly. 

"I don't have to change, I can't change; my type doesn't allow it". 
"No I've never been good at that, it's against my nature". 
"We are too different to communicate, a semantically difference, a miscommunication of ignorance!"
"At least my box has windows"
"Just *think,* stop being so _emotional_"
"I'm a natural at this, I don't need to practice. Fuck, I'm not good, I must have rolled incorrectly"
"I'm supposed to be....why can't?"
"The system gave me hope, my career is.."

Fuck it all.


----------



## Carola

Mass.Hysteria said:


> what do you mean by different?
> 
> Is it possible or not?


Sorry if i'm late !
I meant , with different focuses.
An INTJ with his functions will view different things than you.He will see what it is likely to happen with the Ni and how to direct the situation with Te. You will see with the Ne what are the possibilities in that situation , what can you do and what could happen.Then you will elaborate internally and make decisions.
I mean , you will have different processes in the creation af a strategy but that doesn't mean that you can't create a Great strategy.

EDIT : another little example that can help you to understand what i meant : Nikola Tesla is typed either ENTP and INTJ. I don't know which type he was , but he was an inventor. And some people think that he was an INTJ.So , they go against the stereotype of the ENTP inventor.He could be an INTJ inventor : simply ( admitting for hypothesis tha he was INTJ ) he used different processes than an ENTP.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

aight so what do i have to do?

I don't want business intelligence or any of that.

I want people intelligence, like learn how humans think and use that to my advantage to come up with strategies.


----------



## blit

@Mass.Hysteria

Title -> I believe that _Hey Arnold_ addressed a similar issue. 



Mass.Hysteria said:


> aight so what do i have to do?
> 
> I don't want business intelligence or any of that.
> 
> I want people intelligence, like learn how humans think and use that to my advantage to come up with strategies.


 Study psychology.


----------



## RogueWave

The largely outdated 90 year old theories of a dead psychiatrist have little bearing on who you actually are and what you will actually do. The types are just a guideline as to how people _generally _act and serve as a tool to appreciate the diversity of the normal personality. That's it. The MBTI isn't some algorithm people run on.


----------



## blit

RogueWave said:


> The largely outdated 90 year old theories of a dead *psychologist* have little bearing on who you actually are and what you will actually do. The types are just a guideline as to how people _generally _act and serve as a tool to appreciate the diversity of the normal personality. That's it. The MBTI isn't some algorithm people run on.


Jung knew that archetypes (and other models) simplified individuals (and things) for clarity purposes. That's kinda the point.


----------



## Karen

OP, if you think you have it bad, I just realized I'm likely an ESFP airhead, and everyone knows because I talk a lot. :shocked: Thank goodness I've worked on my Te or there'd be no hope for me. :wink:


----------



## Resolution

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Not literally
> but i used to have high hopes and shit and always used to think that hard work can get me to places and even surpass those with a natural talent for it, but then the MBTI came along and ever since then i've been trying to see how i can change it and my hopes have gone DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. I am an ISFP, i can't be a strategist like i've always wanted to because i ain't naturally born at it (INTJ). I can't be (ISTP).
> 
> Now i'm always watching shows, reading books thinking of what should be but not.


I'm sorry, but this is really silly. 

Look at the types of all the great generals and leaders... you'll see that there is a great deal of diversity. Any type can achieve. Of course, if you expect to not do well at what you desire, then that will come true.


----------



## Magic Mirror

Btmangan said:


> Look at the types of all the great generals and leaders... you'll see that there is a great deal of diversity. Any type can achieve. *Of course, if you expect to not do well at what you desire, then that will come true.*


Yes. Listen to this advice. Especially the part I bolded.

It looks like you've already determined that you will be a failure (in your book, failure = anything but the best, which makes matters even worse) and apparently nothing can change that view. Actually, it looks like you interpret everything (like your MBTI type, the things you do, the things people tell you) as evidence of your inferiority... even when it's not.

Your MBTI type isn't your problem. Your _attitude_ is the problem. The way you see yourself is the problem. If you've already determined you will be a failure, you will see everything in that light. As a result, you will become a failure - not because of any lack of abilities, but because of your attitude.

With a "can do" attitude, people have been able to accomplish great things. With a "can't do" attitude people have been able to... uh... do nothing. To be forgotten. The ones that have become famous have been the ones with a dream, vision, drive, and a will to succeed.

You can use your knowledge of the MBTI to your advantage or disadvantage. It's your call.


----------



## RogueWave

Muck Fe said:


> Jung knew that archetypes (and other models) simplified individuals (and things) for clarity purposes. That's kinda the point.


I know that. You know that. I know that Jung knew that. And I know that you know that Jung knew that. I'm not sure the OP did, I think he was making the MBTI out to be scientific tea leaves/ horoscope. 

And I believe Jung is often described as being both a psychiatrist and psychologist, if I'm wrong I'm sorry.


----------



## antiant

I think you destroyed your life, not MBTI. Damn people and their projections, never taking accountability. *holds mirror*


----------



## Abraxas

antiant said:


> I think you destroyed your life, not MBTI. Damn people and their projections, never taking accountability. *holds mirror*


^This.

And also, @_Mass.Hysteria_ you seem hellbent on wishing you were an INTJ so that you can be some kind of badass 'mastermind' and solve crimes like Sherlock Holmes.

Dude.

INTJ here.

_I can't even fucking find my keys half the time when they're *in my pocket*_.

Good luck with that shit.


----------



## ytisibrsk

Hey, this thing hasn't even begun to screw you up, babe. You want a real headf**K?? Go check out Sam Vaknin on Malignant Narcissism.

Any type can learn to tie their shoes, read a clock, come on time, make a list, and take responsibility. 

If you *have* to be happy, you will always be unhappy. 

I would recommend checking out Ken Keyes - the idea being to get over "addictive demandingness."

There's a better way to go thru life besides objecting to it cos it fails to feed some "need"

Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## Monkey King

Sounds to me that you've just found the perfect excuse to validate "failures" you see in your life. 


MBTI isn't destiny pal, it's only preferences.


----------



## noaydi

U need to forget about mbti. Just speak with your friend, reconnect to your life. You just setted too high expectation to your life. You need to think, and think clearly. You arent a dumbass.
What you dont understand is that the impression to be not able to make what you want to make come just from the fact you set too high expectation on you while projecting on the future. Its not because you are not actually able to do what you want IRL. You really probably able.

I think MBTI and personnality theory are STUBBORN in term of giving career choice. This is just theory, remember.
Dont let information like mbti, stupid shit guide your life. 

IDK what you attain in term of school degree : but if you enter the school you want, and pass some year, this mean you have the potential to do what you want to do. Focus on yourself, stop comparing with other, or what a theory say to you. The theory isnt you, and you are not the theory.

You have a chance : you have followed your ideal career. Its rare. Continue to learn : you will succed. You have beginned, so you have the potential. 
if not, you will be simply happy to understand that its YOU having fail , its YOU having understand why you cant do what you want. Not a stupid theory saying this to you. This is called resilience, and if this resilience come from personnal understanding, you will little by little understand thats one of the most satisfying stuff you have do in your life.


Actually, your only need is to concentrate on yourself and stop relying on mbti and other. Perhaps you will understand if you need to stop or continue your career path. The two are good : the only thing being bad is relying on external data for important choice into your life.

My final advice is :
Pause your life, take 4/5 xanax, and reflect or sleep. Just reboot your brain, it will help you to have a clear understanding, behind all shitty thinking mode you have actually.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Mass.Hysteria said:


> ^^^^thats gonna be a boring ass fkn life then.


you know what, do whatever you want then. See how much you accomplish by crying in your room.

It's of no consequence to us.


----------



## dagnytaggart

oh yes. Almost forgot...ever heard of Donald Trump? The guy who golddiggers everywhere masturbate to? = ISFP.



Mass.Hysteria said:


> the thing is, i don't wanna just be a strategist. I wanna be a Great one.


To be a "great" strategist, you have to start by just being "a strategist". You can't hop from the ground all the way to the top rung. You have to go through each level of improvement, one by one. 

Stand before you crawl. Crawl before you walk. Walk before you run. etc


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

fuck í'm such a muthafucking clown.

blaming something cuz i'm a failure, always was is and will be. hahahahahahhahahahaha, i'll never get anywhere ever ever ever ever i'm a failure sooo bad fuck my muthafucking parents for ever making me, i wanna spit right in their faces.


----------



## donkeybals

It's probably not a good idea to allow a test to determine what you can and can't be. When you do this you limit yourself. Mbti is fun and all, but it's a theory.


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk my depressing is at a high now and i fucking can't take it. Don't wanna be on earth for long. I'm a failure 


Why am i even fucking complaning here? none of you give a shit fuck i'm an attention seeker i shud just keep this to myself. Fuck i'm a piece of shit.


----------



## donkeybals

There's better ways to troll. This way is just sad.


----------



## Mercutio

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Nah...i meant before i knew about this (MBTI)
> 
> I always wanted to be something that had a lot of strategy and such and desired to be very intellectual. Friend gave me a test who ironically is a INTJ and i did it, i came out an ISFP. Didn't look into a lot at first but then searched and i found out what i wanted to be was (ISTP/INTJ) as those are the really intellectual and innovative types.


Understandable. Everyone wants to be one of us (ENTP) :wink:
But seriously, a four letter code does not define your life. Yeah, its pretty darn accurate but its just a base to the person you are. You are an onion, many layers, and ISFP is only one of them.


----------



## Nyu

Don't spit at your parents, it isn't their fault you aren't an INTJ.:dry:
I have little understanding of ISFP types but it seems you have some growing up to do. But the good news, realization is the first step to self improvement. Good job..

just know ISFP is not a box to keep you in but merely a guideline to help freaks like me categorize people to attempt to understand them. You decide if you want to allow yourself to stay inside the normal and be another sheep or find inner peace and growth. Be more. I am sure plenty of ISFP are great strategist, plus, I suck at chess... 
Also I just realized this is over two years old. Great observation skills here..

I wonder if this guy is a sociopath.
what is the probability his parents were murdered and he is in prison? Is that bad? Sorry..I am actually curious and a bit concerned. I looked through some of his other posts and he asked how to be a strategist and manipulate people. Did he want to be a strategist to be the next Hitler? Meh, oh well.


----------



## aphinion

MBTI is just a small sliver of who you are. Being an ENTJ doesn't mean that I have to become a jerk CEO, and you being an ISFP doesn't mean you can't be an intellectual.


----------



## Azure_Sky

*edit:* I just found out this is from 2011. opps :blushed:...For anyone who feels similar to the op in regards to telling yourself you can't pursue your goals, I'll leave this post to you.

Suck it up and pursue your goals. If you never even try, than nothing will happen. You have to make things happen. There are no guarantees that every one of your goals will happen. If you don't even try however, I promise you that none of your goals will happen. It is far worse you look back and wonder what would have happen if you had tried than to have tried and failed.


----------



## currsum

Keep in mind there are different types of strategy. Often when we think of strategy we assume logical big picture thinkers who are highly systemic (NTJ). However, interpersonal strategy is important and an F would likely find that natural. The concrete steps needed to carry out a big picture need strategy as well. You may very well find yourself naturally adept at creating strategy for organizing people. Also, for the record, P's can create strategic plans, we just aren't always good at carrying them out (speaking as someone more P myself). It may be your perceiving (and social) tendency that is drawing you to leadership and strategy instead of routine, everyday tasks. So instead of despairing, find the right leadership/strategy opportunities.


----------



## Megakill

change your thought patterns


----------



## fropps

Mass hysteria. I am an INTJ. Like others in this thread have said, every type in MBTI is a four letter code, and it does not define you. Sometimes I, myself, hate my type, it's stressful and depressing to have other people squabble below you while self-depreciating themselves while hoisting me and what I'm supposed to represent far above them. Sure, sometimes it's nice, but more often than not I want to complain that they should be up here two, or that being an INTJ is not all I am, it does no define me, and having a set destiny, even if it's one where you're good at everything, is pretty depressing. I don't want to be good at things, I want to be free, I want choice, I want to be happy, I want to change the world on my own accord and terms, not that of my type.

Be all of what I just said isn't the point I'm trying to get across. The point is.

We are all human. We are all only and always human. There can never be anything about us that is more than human. You can accomplish as much as any other human if you want to, and you can beat yourself up about being human all you want too.
But we don't. Do we? We are all human and we have to accept ourselves as human in order to do anything. Just because you're an ISTP, doesn't mean you should beat yourself up about it, that's just like beating yourself up about being human. It's stupid and you can't change it however much you try. it makes no sense.

Also, 5 times out of 10, someone will beat me at chess. Keep your head up.


----------



## redneck15

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Not literally
> but i used to have high hopes and shit and always used to think that hard work can get me to places and even surpass those with a natural talent for it, but then the MBTI came along and ever since then i've been trying to see how i can change it and my hopes have gone DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. I am an ISFP, i can't be a strategist like i've always wanted to because i ain't naturally born at it (INTJ). I can't be (ISTP).
> 
> Now i'm always watching shows, reading books thinking of what should be but not.


That isn't the best way to look at it. Either you can do strategy or you can't; MBTI can't affect your abilities. You can use it as a reason for why you can't do it, but it doesn't affect your lack of ability at that one way or the other.


----------



## Knight of Ender

Don't try to do anything you aren't good at or don't enjoy. Don't force yourself to be someone else, you will get nowhere in life.


----------



## ScarlettKayrin

So what if you're an ISFP. I personally don't see how that stops you from achieving your goals.


----------



## StElmosDream

Swap MBTI type for IQ rating, perceived attractiveness, skill levels or any other 'I am not-cannot do... [insert comparative or negative 'loss'] and it all amounts to the same thing; low self confidence and devils play (self defeating insecurity) seeking what is perceived to be missing.

Previously downrating myself for testing as someone with average IQ while study capabilities are disproportionately higher (advanced much later in my 20's), over time realising that these qualities alone mean little without self compassion, emotional intelligence, positive self talk and the autonomy to seek worthy goals that we can actually complete for no one else but ourselves.


----------

